# Frage zu Kunstharz



## Niranda (6. Juli 2009)

Hey

Ich möchte jmden ein persönliches Geschenk machen und habe an eine Kette (für eine Frau) gedacht.

In einem Bernstein soll eine kleine Locke von meinem Haar drin sein - also brauch ich Kunstharz oder jemanden, der das kann.
Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung mit sowas und weis auch nicht, wohin ich gehen soll. Kunstharz ist ja eher was für Modellbauer - vllt dahin?

Ich bräucht einfach ein paar Tipps - viel zeit habe ich nicht mehr, max. 3 Tage =/

Dankeschön! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eure Nira ^-^


----------



## pnn (6. Juli 2009)

Schonmal im Bastelladen gefragt ob die sowas haben? Oder einfach in den Baumarkt gehen, die müssten dir das da auch andrehen können.

Das Frauen immer so was kompliziertes schenken müssen ... 'ne Flaschw Whiskey oder Rum bringt's doch auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (6. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Das Frauen immer so was kompliziertes schenken müssen ... 'ne Flaschw Whiskey oder Rum bringt's doch auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht für ne tote... -.-"


----------



## Terandolus (6. Juli 2009)

Ich würde mir einfach ein paar Infos ergooglen, da gibts auch alles was man wissen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stress05 (6. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> nicht für ne tote... -.-"



Ja aber eine Tot was Schnecken ist genau so sinnlos ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juli 2009)

Ab in den Baumarkt oder bastelladen -> Harz kaufen -> Form vorbereiten -> Locke reinhängen -> Harz drübergießen -> warten -> fertig...

Musst nur schauen, dass es auch durchsichtiges Harz ist, ich glaube normales Versiegelungsharz für Rohre etc. ist nicht unbedingt gut zu durchschauen...


----------



## Niranda (6. Juli 2009)

kein kommentar @stress, überleg dir mal genau was du sagst...

B2T:
@Terandolus:
Ja einfach gesagt.
Ich finde zZ keine Anleitung oder so ähnlich - meine größte sorge sind zZ die Bläschen die (hächst wahrscheinlich) entstehen beim Gießen.

Ansonsten fand ich das sehr informativ, aber es fehlt noch bssl was finde ich =/
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme94/article3420049.html

LG
Nira

PS:
@Puschel:
Nein, so einfach ist das nich.
Das Haar schwimmt doch oben, bzw unten. Es soll in der Mitte sein.
Folglich musst du nen Boden gießen, Haar drauf, und dann das restliche Harz.

2Probleme:
a) man hat ne trennschicht, wenn mans nicht ordentlich macht
b) die Bläschen -.-"


----------



## pnn (6. Juli 2009)

@Stress05
Denke das ist mehr symbolisch gemeint, als Zeichen der Verbindung oder ähnliches.
Man könnte auch ganz piätätlos sagen, dass Alkohol dann sogar nützlicher wäre, weil er konserviert. Aber ich glaube dass ist weniger die Richtung in der sich der Thread entwickeln sollte ...

@TE
Schau dir vlt mal das an:
http://www.aura-shop.de/giessharz.htm


----------



## claet (6. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> @Puschel:
> Nein, so einfach ist das nich.
> Das Haar schwimmt doch oben, bzw unten. Es soll in der Mitte sein.
> Folglich musst du nen Boden gießen, Haar drauf, und dann das restliche Harz.



Naja, das Harz ist doch (so stelle ich es mir zumindest vor) eher ne klebrige Masse als Flüssig. 
Ich denke, wenn du den unteren Teil gießt, das Haar reinlegst und dann den oberen gießt, wird es an Ort und Stelle bleiben. 

Aber was sag ich - ich hab ja keine Ahnung. 

Aber die Idee find ich mehr als super. 
Und Menschen wie Stress05 - naja dazu fällt mir einfach nix ein.


----------



## Niranda (6. Juli 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Schau dir vlt mal das an:
> http://www.aura-shop.de/giessharz.htm



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das sehr viel Schleifarbeit auf mich zukommt habe ich schon erwartet.
Habe aber noch sunn Dremel von meiner mutter mit allen möglichen Stärken. Denke das ist weniger das Problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Geht echt nur um's Gießen^^


----------



## pnn (6. Juli 2009)

Lass dich doch auch vlt einfach mal im Bastelladen oder Baumarkt beraten ... also das würde ich machen. Glaub da bekommst dub essere Tipps als hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (6. Juli 2009)

du hast meinen Beitrag nicht gelesen, was ich von Verkäufern und dessen Tipps halte. Grob gesagt: Ich höre nicht mehr auf die^^
Und hier sind ja doch noch recht viele Spielkinder - da wird noch was kommen =)


----------



## pnn (8. Juli 2009)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich daraus geworden?


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

hab mir welches - nachdem ich erfolglos bastelläden und baumärkte abklapperte - welches (250g) bei ebay für 9€ exkl. Versandkosten bestellt

ist immer noch nicht da - zu spät denke ich mal =(


----------



## pnn (8. Juli 2009)

Hmmm ... komisch dass die da sowasn icht hatten. Mindestens in Modellbauläden müssten sie sowas haben. Warum hast es nicht bei der Seite oben das Zeug bestellt, das wäre wohl ggf. schneller als bei ebay gewesen - nunja, da muss man durch.


----------



## Rebotic (8. Juli 2009)

Also wenn du durchsichtiges Kunstharz hast solltest du des ziemlich feinschleifen und anschliessend polieren...
Ansonsten siehste dann nämlich nit viel dadurch das du die klare oberfläche ja zerkratzt!

Desweiteren.Blässchen sind kaum Vermeidbar.


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

gut ding will weil haben =)


----------



## Martel (9. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung ob ds noch Aktuell ist. Aber ein Modellbau laden wird dir weiterhelfen. Viele Harze, und oft auch viel Erfahrung ( musste selbst schon ein Flugzeug ausbuddeln ^^).

Und mit etwas bitte bitte macht das evtl einer für dich im Keller wenn er da alles stehen hat.


----------



## Niranda (9. Juli 2009)

nein ich wills selbst machen, soll ja von mir kommen...


----------

